# Handling on a 93 Sentra



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Why do I constantly have bad experiences with Sentra handling? My first car was an '87 Sentra with the smoothest sounding engine but it would get blown away by the wind, shudder even when it hit a microscopic pebble, and at high speeds, she was all over the road. My present car, ditto just about. The ride over bumps and things is a little better but she still gets blown away on breezy days and at high speeds she is becoming harder to control. I want some decent cornering capabilities because I believe that this trusty Sentra E has the potential, but what do you guys think would help in straight line stability? I would like to get stabilizer bars and a strut brace. I got an alignment to correct it's straightness but I think it may be something else like ball joints that's making it hard to control at high speeds. What should I do?? Do these problems sound familiar to anyone else with a 91-94 Sentra? Is it just the basic E model that has these problems? And, would stabilizer bars and a strut tower brace help correct the issue? Also, what can I do about the wind problem?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine's terrible in the wind too even though the XE is "upgraded" in comparison to the E Model from the factory with a front stabilizer bar and larger 175/70 tires. I think it's just a matter of physics: wind + light weight isn't conducive to stability.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Having some toe in on the wheels helps quite a bit. I went to zero toe all around and the car has a lot more torque-steer now and actually feels less sure footed. I find that unlike a lot of other cars, the B13 handles very similarly at high speeds as it does at low speeds. Most cars handles decent at lower speeds but drive like marshamallows on the interstate. Not true in either of the B13's I've had. Good repsonse. Having the car set a bit lower, firmer springs and struts, swaybars and STB's would all help the car have a tighter feel, not to mention, lower profile tires. I've had to put 14" wheels and tires on for the winter and it's amazing how much worse the car handles, despite all the suspension mods I have. The 15" wheels with the ES100's really allows all that other suspension stuff to do it's job.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

*hey tool*

How much did all those suspension mods cost? Right now I am only looking to spend about $500 tops, but if I need to have 15s on my car in order to feel all the improvements then forget it. I'll just replace what needs to be replaced and leave it at that. Right now I have the 13s from my old 87 Sentra. I hate them. All the balancing in the world wont stop them from rumbling. But hey, I am broke so I cant spend a thousand on wheels and tires alone. Oh, and a couple other questions: Would a spoiler help in straight line stability, and can anything be done about the wind problem?


----------



## bircky311 (Mar 8, 2004)

My wager is that the sidewalls of your tires have the same torsional resistance as, say, a strand of cooked spaghetti. I'd at least search the local junk yard for some 14s, and be very concious of the speed rating of the tires you put on em. speed rating=tire stability. all the suspension mods in the world won't fix spongey tires. A wing won't help. and actually, as far as alignment goes, I thought most front drive cars came with toe out... that way when you accellerate, the bushings compress and leave you with neutral. more toe out makes for better straight line stability, toe in grants guicker turn in response. good luck...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

jharris1 said:


> How much did all those suspension mods cost? Right now I am only looking to spend about $500 tops, but if I need to have 15s on my car in order to feel all the improvements then forget it. I'll just replace what needs to be replaced and leave it at that. Right now I have the 13s from my old 87 Sentra. I hate them. All the balancing in the world wont stop them from rumbling. But hey, I am broke so I cant spend a thousand on wheels and tires alone. Oh, and a couple other questions: Would a spoiler help in straight line stability, and can anything be done about the wind problem?


Wider tires improve stability greatly. My buddy gave me a set of 185/60/13, they are a huge improvement over stock tire on my XE. Strong side winds and gusts are a problem of the past. 
The second most important mod for stability was the upgrade to B13 SE-R sway-bars. The front and rear bars are a direct fit and offer a huge improvement over stock. The Sentra E has no rear bar so this may also account for some squirrelly ness.
The next best improvement was an upgrade to SE-R springs and GR-2 struts. The springs kept the stock ride height with improved rates. Combine that with new struts for a true SE-R quality ride.
The last mod was a front Strut Tower Bar. Put that new suspension to good use and rip around corners at 50mph.

The combination of all these parts works wonders and they can be had for a song. If you make some killer deals you could run this setup for around 200 – 300.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think my suspension mods would cost a person about $1800. My rims and tires were $800. If I was in your shoes with $500 to spend I'd get a cheap set of stock swaybars ($50), or a stock front ($30) and a cheap, ST rear swaybar ($100), then I'd get a set of eBay coilovers for $90 (just for the threaded collars and perches) and resell the springs to someone for whatever car they're supposed to go on, then get a set of Eibach ERS springs ($200) in any spring rate you want. 300/200 if you're going to do a lot of track racing, otherwise I'd go softer, maybe like 250/150. Then save a few bucks up and get a set of 14" or 15" rims, whatever is lightweight and cheap and some decent tires on them. Save a few more bucks up and get an eBay FSTB ($20-$30) and make your own RSTB out of conduit and plate steel if you have access to a welder for $15.


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

I think for a sentra to "handle" you'll be spending ALOT of money on after market parts. Don't just upgrade to Se-r parts... I went from at 88 RX-7 turbo to a 91 Se-r. To me the sentra feels like an old boat as far as handeling goes. Turns and exit ramps get scary when I forget that im driving a sentra...lol


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

*Make it handle*

Of course not having the SE-R means your handling will not be as good just because of some of the extras it comes with but remember this....the bigger your wheels and tires the more stability and cornering capability you'll have due to greater amount of tire contacting the road. 17" wheels give you several more inches of width contacting the ground.

Also lowering the car a bit will help as well. The lower the center of gravity the better it will handle. Get some shocks with a stiffer rate and lower the car about 1.2" to 1.5" inches with some good springs. Eibach makes a pro-kit for the b13 sentra that drops it 1.2" or 1.4" depending on which you get. It costs about $240.

Suspension Teqhniques makes front and rear upgrade sway bars for b13's for about $230. Also strut tower bars front and rear will set you back about $70 a piece but anything you can do to stiffen the chasis will improve handling. You can also get a brace that goes across the car between your front and rear seats on the floor. Its universal and adjustable.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

What brand is best for the money for a front strut tower bar. I'm going to get one, but i'm not sure where to start looking.....the catalogs don't even list a 91-94 sentra! If u got one, let me know what brand, and how much u paid for it, thanks.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

go to ebay for a Front strut bar.Its like $20 shipped.Active tuning makes a rear bar for $99.Eibach Pro Kits are horrible springs for the B13 if you cant find a set of Hypercos go with B&G or H&R I havent as many bad things about them as I have all other brands of springs.Sway bars you got suspension techniques or Progress Group.15" wheels are said to be best for our cars and 17" fitment is tough depending on your suspension.Rolling might be needed.


----------

